# Zombieland (2009)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I've been following the news on this movie for awhile, and now the trailer is up. Looks like a lot of fun here. And guess what? It's not a remake of anything!

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/16525


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks like my kind of zombie movie.


----------



## Zombies Anonymous (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't wait! Can't wait!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.fangoria.com/features/21-fearful-features/3148-exclusive-first-set-report-zombieland.html


----------



## Daddy's Little Corpse (Sep 7, 2006)

Awesome. I wanna be Zombie Killer of the Week...
October's gonna be a good month for flicks.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes this is going to be a movie I must see in the theaters!


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

OMG! This looks like a must see for me! Humour, great stars, zombies, what more could you ask for?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Age restricted trailer back up, y'all!

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/film/2083


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

MTV is carrying a clip of the flick - check it out:

'Zombieland' Exclusive Clip | Video | MTV


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

exciting!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's the 'final' trailer for the flick -

http://movies.yahoo.com/movie/1810061263/video/15509455

Looks like it might be a good time. Nothing overly serious here.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

YES!
Not a remake 
Good looking film
And still looks extremely funny


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Opened in first place, and already talk of a sequel.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=12123

I loved the flick, as I know my friend Sinister did. If you haven't, definitively go check this out out. Fun, funny and a great time.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Great movie I hope they make another one....I dont want to ruin it but I really liked the BM part.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Bob, looks like all of us who enjoyed it may be in store for more of the gang:

http://www.mtv.com/movies/news/articles/1623010/story.jhtml


----------



## Zombies R Us (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw it last night and loved it! Absolutely excellent zombie effects and plenty of laughs. I too loved the BM part. Go see it now!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

My nephew saw it and loved it. Talked the hubby into going to see it on Saturday, and I don't think I'll need a glass of wine and chicken nachos to get through this one.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Saw it over the weekend - definately a fun time!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I guess I will be the odd ball, but I just watched Zombieland last night and I didn't like it. I really liked the part with Bill Murray and they did have some funny scenes, but I thought it was boring. I have to say the scene with the lady getting thrown from the car was amazingly done. I guess I'm the only one because everyone else seem to like it.


----------

